# *Used* 2021 Sea Hunt Gamefish 25



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group** *Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine*

USED 2021 Sea Hunt Gamefish 25 being pushed by twin Yamaha 150hp 4strokeâ€™s (10 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Heavy-Duty McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer w/the DLX package. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 1242XSV w/thru hull transducer, Garmin VHF radio w/antenna, JL Audio Media Master with JL Audio Speakers throughout, Yamaha fly by wire controls, electric steering, Yamaha touch screen gauge, Fiberglass hard top w/misters â€" blue lights â€" spreader lights â€" kingfish rod holders â€" ice blue on the underside, transom livewell, large rear insulated fish box, removable rear bench seat, fresh water & raw water washdowns, side door entry w/ladder, gunnel pads, Bait tank lean post w/captain chairs, center console w/china toilet, bow seating package which includes the bow filler cushion & beverage center, fish boxes, anchor locker w/windlass package, Blue LED deck lights, Blue underwater LEDS, cockpit drape cover, tan interior package and of course transferrable warranty!

Beautiful Gamefish 25 rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $109,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

